# Litter sizes and COI'S?



## JoeyLondon (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been contemplating the sizes of puppy litters, and how they may relate to the calculated COI's of the puppies. However, I don't know what other factors may influence the size of the litter, such as the age of the dam, whether this is her first litter, etc. 

So- what would a large (or small) litter indicate, if anything? What could a disproportionate number of males/females or females/males indicate as well? Some human men tend to only produce daughters, while others seem only to produce sons...(and there is some evidence indicating the human women might exercise some gender selection as well!). Is this true for canines? 

What have the collective you observed?


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Foxxy came from a litter of 11, and my Baldr came from a litter of 11. I thought that was the norm, but I understand that it is on the bigger side, and that a litter of 8 is more normal. I don't know if the litter size is related to the COI, Baldr comes from a breeder that breeds a low COI.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie came from a little of 6 - and it was the dam's first litter.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas came from a litter of... 10? I think? Was his dams second and last litter.

Edit: His mom was an import, so I'm pretty sure his COI is pretty low.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty-Jo and Jenny came from a litter of ten and their COI is 3.78%. Lucy came from a litter of six- same COI. Quincy came from a maiden dam, litter of six and his COI is 0.85%.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Quincy came from a maiden dam, litter of six and his COI is 0.85%.


All black all boys ;P

The sire is black but the dam is apricot.


----------

